# Yonder vs Horizon Smokers



## megownm (Jan 7, 2020)

All,
    New to this board but not to smoking/BBQ'ing.  I've used all sorts of smokers and have 5 different ones at the current time but my standard one I use 90% of the time is getting old and worn out.  I currently have an original OKJ and it's bad ass but thinking its time for something new that is under $1k.  I know there are many bad ass ones over that price but don't need one for that cost as I have access to a few of those ones any time I need/wish to smoke that much BBQ.

I know the story with OKJ and don't really like the design/how they are made today since they were sold out years ago and made in mass like in an assembly line much like cars are today.

From what I've found so far for my options that are close to or under the $1k mark are either:

1.  Yonders
2.  Horizon

  NOT looking for pellet, just regular offset smokers....

 What's everyones thought on those 2 brands?  I know much about where the Horizon smokers come from (history) just haven't used/smoked on one.

  If there is another brand out there for the cost please let me know as I'd like to look at the make as well.

  Thanx for any/all input!

   Cheers!


----------



## flagriller (Jan 7, 2020)

Here is some info on the horizon






						Horizon Classic 16" Smoker Review
					

Overview  I’ve been eager to share my thoughts on my purchase as this forum was a great resource when I was shopping for a new smoker and I’d like to contribute my experience.   Here in Portland, quality BBQ products aren’t as easy to come by as you may get in other parts of the country. ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 7, 2020)

After checking them out online it doesn't appear there's a lot of difference between the two, both welded heavy gauge steel made in USA. The Horizon 16" model seems to sell for $100 less than the Yoder Cheyanne of the same size. As far as I can find those are the only two BBQ smokers made in the USA with 1/4" welded steel under a grand. RAY


----------



## megownm (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanx guys for the info.  I've seen all the reviews and been to both webpages.  Looking for some folks that might have used them.  Do I need to make MODs to them i.e. extend chimney stack lower inside the pit, or is it a good idea to tack or rivet in some flat bar to add tuning plates to help evenly distribute the heat across the pit, etc...etc..plus one of the big ones is how does it hold the heat?  Do I have to stand at the pit for 14 hours when I'm doing a brisket constantly adjusting vents to keep the pit at the temp I'm shooting for.....

Any info like that would be great!

   Cheers!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 7, 2020)

The Old Country Brazos might be an option too. It’s 1/4” steel. Company HQ is in Texas and I think they build them just across the border in Mexico. https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ol...Vw8DACh0QCQyrEAUYASABEgKZjvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## megownm (Jan 8, 2020)

Never heard of that company.  Went to the webpage and viewed a few different youtube videos on the smoker.  Seems like a good smoker..... Will definitely add this one to the list of potential one to get!

Cheers!


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 9, 2020)

Horizon smokers are very nice, as are Yoder. They're very similar. I'd take into consideration how close the nearest dealer is, in the event that warranty or customer service is necessary.


----------



## megownm (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm in Tampa, FL so think both are a long way.  I do have a question on the Horizon's though...I see Bass Pro sells them...I assume that the ones they sell are the same ones that you buy direct from the actual Horizon company?  If so I have a Bass Pro 10 minutes from the house.  I wouldn't even have to pay shipping....


----------



## JWFokker (Jan 9, 2020)

Yep. So you do have a Horizon dealer close by.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 9, 2020)

megownm said:


> I'm in Tampa, FL so think both are a long way.  I do have a question on the Horizon's though...I see Bass Pro sells them...I assume that the ones they sell are the same ones that you buy direct from the actual Horizon company?  If so I have a Bass Pro 10 minutes from the house.  I wouldn't even have to pay shipping....


Based on shipping cost for these type things I’d say that pushes the Horizon pretty high on your list if quality and cooking space is close to comparable


----------



## flagriller (Jan 10, 2020)

Go with the Horizon then, no shipping costs and no probability of damage. Plus I like the fact you have a place you can actually go to in the event of an issue, BPS is great to deal with.

Where in Tampa are you?  I'm over in Brandon....


----------



## megownm (Jan 10, 2020)

Brandon....


----------



## quod erat (Aug 5, 2020)

Did you end up going with the Horizon? I'm in the midst of the same decision right now (loaded Wichita vs. 20" Marshal or Classic Icon).


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 5, 2020)

Actually,  Yoder and Horizon are almost exactly the same smoker.

When Joe Davidson sold Oklahoma Joe to CharBroil in 1998.   His brother Roger began making just about the same smoker under the Horizon brand.    And the production manager for both Joe and Roger ,  left to to to Wichita and work for Yoder. 

So,  there may be some small diff, but both brands are a modern day Oklahoma Joe.  Same people.


----------



## quod erat (Aug 5, 2020)

Smokin Okie said:


> Actually,  Yoder and Horizon are almost exactly the same smoker.
> 
> When Joe Davidson sold Oklahoma Joe to CharBroil in 1998.   His brother Roger began making just about the same smoker under the Horizon brand.    And the production manager for both Joe and Roger ,  left to to to Wichita and work for Yoder.
> 
> So,  there may be some small diff, but both brands are a modern day Oklahoma Joe.  Same people.



Thanks for the back story. They look very similar, too. There's a few things I like about some of the Horizons -- the grate-levels smoke stack on the Icon, fewer complaints about airflow -- but the Yoder also looks great. Hence the difficulty of making the call :)


----------



## Smokin Okie (Aug 6, 2020)

quod erat said:


> Thanks for the back story. They look very similar, too. There's a few things I like about some of the Horizons -- the grate-levels smoke stack on the Icon, fewer complaints about airflow -- but the Yoder also looks great. Hence the difficulty of making the call :)



I have an Old Country Brazos.    I just went to look at the Horizon Icon and my Brazos is a better smoker for about $500 less money and maybe even more if ya can buy the Brazos from a local Academy.

The Horizon Icon is 20 X 36 ,  with an 18" firebox,  and what appears to be a  4" stack set just above grate level.    Its 1/4" steel.    And requires a convection plate.

My Brazos is 20 X 40 ,  has an upper cooking grate,   has a 20" firebox ,  and a 6" stack at grate level.   Is 1/4" steel.

Brazos has a baffle between the cook chamber and firebox while the Icon relies on the convection plate.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 6, 2020)

Waiting on my 20 inch Horizon Marshall.  It has a slightly larger cooking grate and firebox.  Hoping its here in 3 weeks.


----------



## phatbac (Aug 7, 2020)

Just to throw this out there i was looking at something else at BPS and saw a Horizon 16" Ranger (the one with a vertical chamber) on clearance price $500 off ($1299) i hope that helps anyone looking for a good stick burner. if i didn't have Suzy Q i would be driving to BPS to get that one myself!



			https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/Horizon-Smoker-16-Ranger-Backyard-Smoker
		


Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Faarg (Aug 16, 2020)

phatbac said:


> Just to throw this out there i was looking at something else at BPS and saw a Horizon 16" Ranger (the one with a vertical chamber) on clearance price $500 off ($1299) i hope that helps anyone looking for a good stick burner. if i didn't have Suzy Q i would be driving to BPS to get that one myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  I have been looking to get a Lang and just missed out on getting a used one.   I had planned on holding out for a Lang and only a Lang but this one has me tempted.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 16, 2020)

From talking with the owner of Horizon he said the 16" is a bit small and he has people selling the 16"and coming back for the bigger model.  It really depends what you are looking to cook.  Since I wanted the ability to do a turkey I knew I needed a 20".  Mine is scheduled to ship this week, finally.


----------



## Faarg (Aug 16, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> From talking with the owner of Horizon he said the 16" is a bit small and he has people selling the 16"and coming back for the bigger model.  It really depends what you are looking to cook.  Since I wanted the ability to do a turkey I knew I needed a 20".  Mine is scheduled to ship this week, finally.



Thanks.  Size isn't a huge concern for me.  It's just me and my two daughters for most smokes.  And I have a few other smokers that I could turn to if I need more headroom or space.

On a side note, how is smoked turkey?  I usually fry mine and love the taste but a smoked turkey sounds like something that I need to add to my list.


----------



## daspyknows (Aug 16, 2020)

Faarg said:


> Thanks.  Size isn't a huge concern for me.  It's just me and my two daughters for most smokes.  And I have a few other smokers that I could turn to if I need more headroom or space.
> 
> On a side note, how is smoked turkey?  I usually fry mine and love the taste but a smoked turkey sounds like something that I need to add to my list.



I really like smoked turkey.  Have done it the last few years on the Weber. Looking forward to doing it on the offset.  Plan on trying the spatchcock route this year.  Will do 2, One for me and one for someone else.


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 17, 2020)

megownm said:


> All,
> New to this board but not to smoking/BBQ'ing.  I've used all sorts of smokers and have 5 different ones at the current time but my standard one I use 90% of the time is getting old and worn out.  I currently have an original OKJ and it's bad ass but thinking its time for something new that is under $1k.  I know there are many bad ass ones over that price but don't need one for that cost as I have access to a few of those ones any time I need/wish to smoke that much BBQ.
> 
> I know the story with OKJ and don't really like the design/how they are made today since they were sold out years ago and made in mass like in an assembly line much like cars are today.
> ...


I love my Bayou Classic. Go on YouTube and check out the videos.


----------



## megownm (Aug 18, 2020)

All,
  I went 180 out and purchased a new 36 Hybrid  Lang.  More $ but after more research and seeing a few in action decided to pull the trigger.  I'll never go back to anything else.  My only mistake is I didn't get a large enough one and now kicking myself for not and think that I will end up having Ben build me something like a MOD 38 hybrid delux on a patio cart.
 Here's my 36...


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 18, 2020)

Congratulations. Very nice smoker


----------



## phatbac (Aug 19, 2020)

megownm said:


> All,
> I went 180 out and purchased a new 36 Hybrid  Lang.  More $ but after more research and seeing a few in action decided to pull the trigger.  I'll never go back to anything else.  My only mistake is I didn't get a large enough one and now kicking myself for not and think that I will end up having Ben build me something like a MOD 38 hybrid delux on a patio cart.
> Here's my 36...
> 
> ...


As someone with the same smoker i agree shes a beast! congrats on the new purchase you are going to love the food she produces!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## ozzz (Sep 11, 2020)

I think Horizon is the better deal . Most models of both are built with 1/4 inch steel  but be carefull I think the smaller unit from Yoder is 1/8 steel .I think Yoder paints the inside of there smoker which Horizon don't . I would not want paint inside my smoker peeling off and going onto the meat . Also if you compare prices and sizes of each Horizon is much cheaper for the same product . I did a lot of research on this and ended up buying the Horizon  24 inch Marshal from Bass pro with free shipping . I am so happy with my smoker.


----------



## Applsawce (Feb 17, 2021)

megownm said:


> I'm in Tampa, FL so think both are a long way.  I do have a question on the Horizon's though...I see Bass Pro sells them...I assume that the ones they sell are the same ones that you buy direct from the actual Horizon company?  If so I have a Bass Pro 10 minutes from the house.  I wouldn't even have to pay shipping....


I ordered a Marshall "24 from Bass Pro about a month ago.  Still have to pay shipping from OK as the smoker is dropshipped.  After watching various videos and reviews (boringbabyboomer on Youtube has a great one) I added the diffuser plate.  Eagerly awaiting delivery as this is my first high quality "real deal" smoker.


----------



## Applsawce (Feb 17, 2021)

quod erat said:


> Thanks for the back story. They look very similar, too. There's a few things I like about some of the Horizons -- the grate-levels smoke stack on the Icon, fewer complaints about airflow -- but the Yoder also looks great. Hence the difficulty of making the call :)


 The product engineer at Yoder basically stole the design.  Told the company he was moving for family reasons, then asked if he could buy some components to build his own smoker, and reverse engineered the smoker.  Some bad blood between the companies.


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 17, 2021)

Applsawce said:


> I ordered a Marshall "24 from Bass Pro about a month ago.  Still have to pay shipping from OK as the smoker is dropshipped.  After watching various videos and reviews (boringbabyboomer on Youtube has a great one) I added the diffuser plate.  Eagerly awaiting delivery as this is my first high quality "real deal" smoker.



Congrats.  I am really happy with mine and use it every week.  The diffuser plate is great.   I was able to do a pizza on the side closest to the firebox at 500 and beef ribs on the other side at 275.


----------

